# Blueface calls out Chicago!!!



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Tom, Matt, Mike, Julian, rest of you, I am heading your way again! Twice no less!

In April, will be there from 4/17 to 4/20.

In May, I am there for two full weeks, arriving 5/13 and not returning home until 5/25.

How about it? Do I hear Stoli on the rocks?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds good, except:



Blueface said:


> In May, I am there for two full weeks, arriving 5/13 and not returning home until 5/21.


I count one week + one day.
What are you smoking?



will you be in the burbs or the city?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Sounds good, except:
> 
> I count one week + one day.
> What are you smoking?
> ...


Oops.
5/25.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

you should get to Chi on the 12th as an honorary MoB herfer. Could meet the whole crew. But I am sure Tom as well as the rest of the Chicago BOTL are up for two days worth of Herfing.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Wish I could get up there a day earlier.
Will look into it but likely not possible as the company will not likely want to flip it.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

You weren't kidding when you said you were going to travel.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm sure we could make the MoB herf a week later if u were ganna be there


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> You weren't kidding when you said you were going to travel.


Only the beginning.
How far are you from Seattle again?
Will be there around August to September.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mmblz said:


> will you be in the burbs or the city?


Northbrook but have car will travel.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Only the beginning.
> How far are you from Seattle again?
> Will be there around August to September.


Too close for you not to meet up with me!  A few hours. I will be out of town (in Chicago :bx) from 9/16 to 9/22.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Too close for you not to meet up with me!  A few hours. I will be out of town (in Chicago :bx) from 9/16 to 9/22.


Should be sooner than that for me.
I would venture no later than the first week of September.
I think we have an office in Portland also.
Will see if I can get my way over there also if that is closer.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Should be sooner than that for me.
> I would venture no later than the first week of September.
> I think we have an office in Portland also.
> Will see if I can get my way over there also if that is closer.


Well, Portland is 15 minutes away...and you can still smoke in some bars. If you come to Portland, then I will provide a home cooked meal for you.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Dallas.. now Chicago 
whenya comin west to herf with the S.H.I.Ters??:ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

SDmate said:


> Dallas.. now Chicago
> whenya comin west to herf with the S.H.I.Ters??:ss


Where west?
I will be just about everywhere this year.
Sacramento in April also.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Where west?
> I will be just about everywhere this year.
> Sacramento in April also.


He is in Sandy Eggo.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> He is in Sandy Eggo.


Man would I love to go there.
I think LA is the closest I will come to San Diego.

Dave,
Will let you know as Seattle approaches and if I can convince them I need to go to Portland also.
Good thing is the guy that oversees both Seattle and Portland is a friend of mine.
That makes it easy to make it happen.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Man would I love to go there.
> I think LA is the closest I will come to San Diego.
> 
> Dave,
> ...


LA is only 90 miles from Steve.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

There are a couple good herfin locations near Northbrook... and its not too far from Milwaukee either... Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

Sounds good to me. 



Blueface said:


> Tom, Matt, Mike, Julian, rest of you, I am heading your way again! Twice no less!
> 
> In April, will be there from 4/17 to 4/20.
> 
> ...


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

A "Cigar Brothers" herf?

I wont miss it this time


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm definitely there if I can be to meet some more people


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

King James said:


> I'm definitely there if I can be to meet some more people


In light of this, do we bump the MoB herf back a week in May to coincide with his May weekend there? If we do it now, people can start planning well in advance (getting off work and stuff).


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yall make sure yall keep ya Mich neighbors informed & a few of us will come down & herf with ya. 5hr drive in the caddy or james sports car 3 1/2 hr drive no prob.Let us knoe definite dates...


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> In light of this, do we bump the MoB herf back a week in May to coincide with his May weekend there? If we do it now, people can start planning well in advance (getting off work and stuff).


I suggested that in my first post and no one paid attention to it  haha jk... but I'm fine w/ that


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

King James said:


> I suggested that in my first post and no one paid attention to it  haha jk... but I'm fine w/ that


Noone listens to you :tg


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I was just talking to Booker and he is planning on heading down also with a group from Detroit.
May be a multi, multi state party here.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I vote we move the MoB Herf to accomodate all these BOTLs!!

The First Cigar MoB Brothers from Motown Herf!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Hmmm......with notice this far in advance, I may be able to make it up there for a day or two. I'd love to meet some more BOTLs.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> Hmmm......with notice this far in advance, I may be able to make it up there for a day or two. I'd love to meet some more BOTLs.


This could be a BIG one!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I was just talking to Booker and he is planning on heading down also with a group from Detroit.
> May be a multi, multi state party here.


Lets do it, Ill kick-it over with the fellas at our herf tomorrow.



icehog3 said:


> I vote we move the MoB Herf to accomodate all these BOTLs!!
> 
> *The First Cigar MoB Brothers from Motown Herf*!


Sounds like a good title/name to me. Lets me know yall dates and ill put it on the work calander.:z


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

So we are talking the weekend of 5/19?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Lets do it, Ill kick-it over with the fellas at our herf tomorrow.
> 
> Sounds like a good title/name to me. Lets me know yall dates and ill put it on the work calander.:z


I think we should shoot for May 19th, a Saturday, so all can attend. That keeps the April Herf in Wisconsin, and just pushes the May Herf back one week...what do y'all think?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Of course some of us will still get together with you in April too Carlos! :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I think we should shoot for May 19th, a Saturday, so all can attend. That keeps the April Herf in Wisconsin, and just pushes the May Herf back one week...what do y'all think?


Certainly works for me.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Of course some of us will still get together with you in April too Carlos! :ss


Damn right!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I think we should shoot for May 19th, a Saturday, so all can attend. That keeps the April Herf in Wisconsin, and just pushes the May Herf back one week...what do y'all think?


I try not to tihink that much, when I do stuff gets messed up so what ever yall say im 4it as long as they dont restrict the day at work. Ill put in my request early. (i havent been sick in a while )


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Of course some of us will still get together with you in April too Carlos! :ss





Blueface said:


> Damn right!!!


A weeknight trip works, count me in


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

w00t w00t! This thing is going to be Frieken 'UGE! Good way for me to make my return to the herfin rotation. Not to mention that is the Saturday after Finals week. Is it May yet?


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I think we should shoot for May 19th, a Saturday, so all can attend. That keeps the April Herf in Wisconsin, and just pushes the May Herf back one week...what do y'all think?


Voting has already started in the MoB Herf thread but I don't think there will be many dissenters. I would think we might want to consider a different venue tho.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

RenoB said:


> Voting has already started in the MoB Herf thread but I don't think there will be many dissenters. I would think we might want to consider a different venue tho.


:tpd: altought it may need to be someplace loud since things look like they could most definitely get out of hand with the crew coming from all over the map on this one.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Tom, Matt, Mike, Julian, rest of you, I am heading your way again! Twice no less!
> 
> In April, will be there from 4/17 to 4/20.
> 
> ...


We'll be seeing a concert that weekend at the Chicago Theatre on the 19th after we get back from our honeymoon. Maybe we can meet up Carlos?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

tristan said:


> We'll be seeing a concert that weekend at the Chicago Theatre on the 19th after we get back from our honeymoon. Maybe we can meet up Carlos?


Works for me.
Let me know as we get closer.


----------

